# NESCO Sale



## old sarge (Nov 23, 2021)

Code Thankx21 will get you a 20% discount. If looking for an inexpensive slicer or vacuum sealer, as primary or backup gear, now is a good time. Prices are before discount.  The VS-12 Sealer rated very well on Americas Test Kitchen (find it on youtube). As for the slicers, the FS-250 seems like a good deal. So if someone is just starting out or needs a backup, these might be the ticket.  The offer expires  Monday 11:59PM central standard time.








						Food Slicers  | NESCO
					

Want to make your own sandwich or wrap made from fresh sliced meats and cheese? Want to prepare sliced cheese and meat party trays for entertaining just like those found in the Deli and avoid their high price? Then a NESCO® Food Slicer is what you need! Make your own…




					www.nesco.com
				











						Sealers  | NESCO
					

NESCO Vacuum Sealers are a necessity for your home kitchen. Seal, save, and store your favorite homecooked meals with just the touch of a button. Our design is manufactured to lock in flavor to help you get the most out of your weekly grocery haul. For meal preppers or busy…




					www.nesco.com


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with the Nesco Slicers? It seems pretty affordable. Mostly looking to slice bacon and beef jerky. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I have the FS-250 . It's a great slicer . Slicing bacon , you'll have to cut the length down , but that's with any of them at this price level . Very easy to clean , plenty of power .


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks Chop !!

Amazon has a nice sale on them today!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I got mine at Cabelas . Just a random pic , but you can see the blade attachment , and on the lower right is a spring loaded " keeper " that holds the carriage slide in place . Blade is just a twist to unlock . Cleans right up . 
The FS-250 has the metal carriage and finger guard .


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I ordered the one on Amazon found a thread on here where a few other members said good things about it. 

Any advice for operating it?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Buckeye1 said:


> Any advice for operating it?


Keep your fingers away from the blade . 
When slicing , it's common to have to flip the meat over after 5 or 6 slices . Leaves a tag end on the bottom . They all do that for the most part . 
The blade is scary sharp . Be careful cleaning . Hand wash and dry . Put it back together . Don't leave the blade to dry in a dish rack . Just to easy for someone else in the household to get a bad cut . 
I actually cured some bacon for the first time , and tried slicing with a knife . Put everything away , went to Cabelas and bought it . I use it way more than I ever thought I would .


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 26, 2021)

I use my slicer a lot also, maple-honey and Canadian bacon I smoke, lomo and capicola in UMAi dry bags. Rich gave you great advise about leaving the blade out in the open, just don't do it! When handling the blade for cleaning you really want to be wearing some kevlar gloves, bare hands will have you headed to the ER in record time, those blades are super sharp! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

Yup . Ray will second this one also . If you're cleaning the blade and happen to drop it , just let it fall , and wear some shoes . Lol . 
Ray good point on wearing some gloves .


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks for the advise. Did not think of shoes When handling. 

Did you guys partially freeze the meat before slicing? If so how long. Like I said mostly jerky and bacon (which is during as we speak)!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Curing as we speak! Darn auto spell


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I do par freeze bacon for a couple hours . I would do the same for jerky .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2021)

Buckeye1 said:


> Thanks for the advise. Did not think of shoes When handling.
> 
> Did you guys partially freeze the meat before slicing? If so how long. Like I said mostly jerky and bacon (which is curing as we speak)!




I never did Jerky, but I put Bacon & Dried Beef in the Freezer for 2 to 3 hours before slicing.

Bear


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Man Amazon is quick the slicer has arrived!!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2021)

Hope it works well for you.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice . Yeah . Seems like stuff is showing up fast . Enjoy .


----------



## old sarge (Dec 3, 2021)

How's the slicer working out?


----------



## Buckeye1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Haven't had the chance to use it yet. However I am making smoking some bacon over the weekend.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Got a chance to use it this weekend on some bacon. It worked pretty cook. Boy 10lb of pork belly bacon makes a mess of the kitchen HAHA!!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 6, 2021)

No mess, no fun!


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have the FS-250 . It's a great slicer . Slicing bacon , you'll have to cut the length down , but that's with any of them at this price level . Very easy to clean , plenty of power .



any idea how it compares to the LEM 7.5"? (obviously the Nesco is a bit bigger) Both seem like good introductory slicers?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2022)

Ty520 said:


> any idea how it compares to the LEM 7.5"? (obviously the Nesco is a bit bigger) Both seem like good introductory slicers?


I'm not really sure how they compare . Haven't looked at any of that stuff since I bought mine . 

I would consider mine to be a notch or 2 up from introductory . That Lem probably is too . Mines 180 watts . I have no complaints about mine .


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'm not really sure how they compare . Haven't looked at any of that stuff since I bought mine .
> 
> I would consider mine to be a notch or 2 up from introductory . That Lem probably is too . Mines 180 watts . I have no complaints about mine .



OK - is the NESCO belt or gear driven?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2022)

You know , I honestly don't know for sure , but looks like it's gear drive .


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You know , I honestly don't know for sure , but looks like it's gear drive .



thanks - that would be a point for NESCO over LEM then


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I was happy with my purchase. Only used it twice but so far so good.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 10, 2022)

Lem is 150 watt,  belt drive; Nesco is  180 watt, gear drive.  I think you would be happy with either. Just a point:  The Chef's Choice slicers, specifically the 615 and 615A which are very popular on this forum, are gear driven, and by most accounts do an admirable job for their size.


----------



## Ty520 (Jan 10, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Lem is 150 watt,  belt drive; Nesco is  180 watt, gear drive.  I think you would be happy with either. Just a point:  The Chef's Choice slicers, specifically the 615 and 615A which are very popular on this forum, are gear driven, and by most accounts do an admirable job for their size.



Thanks for the info


----------



## old sarge (Jan 10, 2022)

You are welcome.  Besides the Nesco 250, they have a model 300 with a DC motor per their site. Not sure of its output power. The 250 is on sale:


----------

